

Microsoft reportedly bringing WebGL support to Internet Explorer 11 - dave1010uk
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/30/4165204/microsoft-bringing-webgl-support-internet-explorer-11-windows-blue

======
kpsullivan
Cool stuff :]

